#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Give Up The Cigs...

## KEVIN2008

I stopped smoking about ten years ago. It was one of the few good decisions Ive made in my life and, since that day, I havent missed cigarettes at all. I dont miss them. I didn't miss them the first day I stopped and I still dont.

Let me provide a small bit of context to give you some feeling for the depth of my addiction. I was the person who had three cigarettes before getting out of bed. I was that disgusting bastard who used to wake up at four in the morning and hobble downstairs for a coffee and a smoke. I used to say, Hey! Its time for a delicious, fibre-rich, vitamin-packed cigarette, bursting with all the essential nutrients and vitamins essential for daily health and vitality.

Did i like cigs......I fucking loved them.

If youre a serious smoker, youll recognise this. You know when you have a cigarette on the go, and the idea comes into your mind:.... fuck Id love a smoke. So you do!! You light up another while the first one is burning away in the ashtray. I was that guy and I understand your experience. But I dont do it anymore. I dont smoke......disgusting habit

Why am I telling you this? Very good question. I dont give two shits if you smoke or not. Its your problem. Im only telling you this because it was the first thing that came into my mind, but it is actually true. I was the worst smoker in the world, and I stopped with no ill effects at all. Send me a million quid and Ill tell you the secret.

Ahh shit...... Im going to tell you the secret for nothing. Do you want to be a non-smoker? Right, then. Heres the secret. Dont buy them and dont light them. Before you know it, youll be a non-smoker too.   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

Smoking sucks. I quit shortly after looking into a good friend's coffin and seeing him there, with his eyes sewn shut, dead from heart disease brought on by smoking. He was only two years older than me. Started taking Quomem and was rid of the habit pretty soon afterwards.

----------


## Storekeeper

There was a long running thread about smoking many moons ago here on TD. Was searching for it a few weeks back but no joy.

----------


## Cujo

> I stopped smoking about ten years ago. It was one of the few good decisions Ive made in my life and, since that day, I havent missed cigarettes at all. I dont miss them. I didn't miss them the first day I stopped and I still dont.
> 
> Let me provide a small bit of context to give you some feeling for the depth of my addiction. I was the person who had three cigarettes before getting out of bed. I was that disgusting bastard who used to wake up at four in the morning and hobble downstairs for a coffee and a smoke. I used to say, Hey! Its time for a delicious, fibre-rich, vitamin-packed cigarette, bursting with all the essential nutrients and vitamins essential for daily health and vitality.
> 
> Did i like cigs......I fucking loved them.
> 
> If youre a serious smoker, youll recognise this. You know when you have a cigarette on the go, and the idea comes into your mind:.... fuck Id love a smoke. So you do!! You light up another while the first one is burning away in the ashtray. I was that guy and I understand your experience. But I dont do it anymore. I dont smoke......disgusting habit
> 
> Why am I telling you this? Very good question. I dont give two shits if you smoke or not. Its your problem. Im only telling you this because it was the first thing that came into my mind, but it is actually true. I was the worst smoker in the world, and I stopped with no ill effects at all. Send me a million quid and Ill tell you the secret.
> ...


The very first thing to do is MAKE THE DECISION and simply abide by the decision you made. 
I gave up  in November 2009. Best thing i ever did but man did I go through withdrawal. Those cigarettes REALLY wanted me back and they put me through all sorts of pain.
I was bloody mental for about a week but it was 'the addiction' or me and I wasn't going to let that fucker win. I had made the decision.
Agree with Kevin. Best thing I ever did.

----------


## FatOne

I am currently still stuck in Australia, and my darling wife is due back from hols in LOS on Wednesday. She hates me smoking, when we met I had given up on one of my previous attempts. Anyway she has laid don the law this time, if I haven't given up by the time she arrives home she is not going to talk to me!! I've been on the champix tablets for a couple of weeks and finished the last packet of smokes I'm going to buy this morning ( now A$19 /pkt 25!!) so wish me luck!!!

----------


## misskit

^You can do it, FatOne. 

Good Luck!

----------


## nigelandjan

Well done Kev and good luck FO  ,, its not easy and takes a hell of a lot of willpower.

I gave up 40 years ago , was a heavy smoker to then , like you I just did it 

I hate the poxy things now , whenever we go motorbike racing theres always a smoker who continually smokes downwind from us , the next day I,m hacking shit out me throat most of the day , best thing ever its not allowed in restaurants anymore in the UK

----------


## Loy Toy

> Anyway she has laid don the law this time, if I haven't given up by the time she arrives home she is not going to talk to me!!





> ( now A$19 /pkt 25!!)


I doubt she will bring you back some duty free ciggies mate.

My wife and kids are on my back all the time about giving up.

One day I will and when I really want to.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Heres the secret. Dont buy them and dont light them. Before you know it, youll be a non-smoker too.


When the buying stops the smoking can too.  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Latindancer

> My wife and kids are on my back all the time about giving up.
> 
> One day I will and when I really want to.


An awareness of the proximity of death, and how fast cigarettes can get you there,  gives a person great willpower. Not to mention the other consequences, such as emphysema.

----------


## Stretchy

I am happy for you kevin. You were in a bad situation.

----------


## blue

> Did i like cigs......I fucking loved them.



having never smoked I'd be  interested to hear described  exactly what the experience  feels like is that makes it so wonderful?
Guess its hard to put in words.

I heard a smoker once say if he smoked slow it relaxed him- fast it gave him a pick up ....can that be true .

Coming from a poor part of south yorkshire as a child, seeing many heavy smokers  i never saw the attraction : still young people already with a disgusting constant  phlegmy cough,  and the grim look of an  addict .Pathetically addicted too to the habit of holding one in their fingers or lips , like a baby needs the comfort of a  dummy.

----------


## DrB0b

> having never smoked I'd be interested to hear described exactly what the experience feels like is that makes it so wonderful?
> Guess its hard to put in words.
> 
> I heard a smoker once say if he smoked slow it relaxed him- fast it gave him a pick up ....can that be true


It's easy to put in words. There is NO initial pleasure in starting to smoke other than the silly belief that it makes you look cool or helps you fit in with your peer group. Nicotine is addictive, once you're addicted you're subject to withdrawal symptoms - smoking another cigarette alleviates those withdrawal symptoms for 20 minutes or so, then they come back. All the pleasure that's in a cigarette comes from alleviating the withdrawal symptoms. Sure, cigarettes relax you, that's because your need for another nicotine hit made you tense. Sure cigarettes pick you up, that's because your need for another nicotine hit stops you from enjoying whatever you're doing when the need hits you.

I smoked cigs for 30 years, it's a mugs game. The only pleasure they provide is the pleasure of staving off withdrawals caused by that last cigarette you smoked. What's amazing is the justification that smokers will come up with to disguise that simple, medically proven, fact.

Think about it, Blue. Are you, of all people, saying you wonder what the pleasures of sucking on a fag might be like?

----------


## Dillinger

> she has laid don the law this time, if I haven't given up by the time she arrives home she is not going to talk to me


Win win :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

I smoke two cigarettes a day - one in the morning, one in the evening.

Costs me about 8 pounds a month. Probably the same as a 20 a day habit in Thailand.

----------


## Storekeeper

OK DR Bob ... I shall give it another try starting tomorrow morning.

----------


## KEVIN2008

> Originally Posted by blue
> 
> having never smoked I'd be interested to hear described exactly what the experience feels like is that makes it so wonderful?
> Guess its hard to put in words.
> 
> I heard a smoker once say if he smoked slow it relaxed him- fast it gave him a pick up ....can that be true
> 
> 
> It's easy to put in words. There is NO initial pleasure in starting to smoke other than the silly belief that it makes you look cool or helps you fit in with your peer group. Nicotine is addictive, once you're addicted you're subject to withdrawal symptoms - smoking another cigarette alleviates those withdrawal symptoms for 20 minutes or so, then they come back. All the pleasure that's in a cigarette comes from alleviating the withdrawal symptoms. Sure, cigarettes relax you, that's because your need for another nicotine hit made you tense. Sure cigarettes pick you up, that's because your need for another nicotine hit stops you from enjoying whatever you're doing when the need hits you.
> ...


 :iagree:   :iagree:

----------


## Kurgen

About 12 years ago I was doing 3 packs a day.

I got hypnotised here in Pattaya (not for the first time) by a Scouser called Chris, I've never smoked since.

Thanks Chris.

----------


## nigelandjan

Did you check your hubcaps were still on your car ^ before you went home ?

----------


## Storekeeper

> OK DR Bob ... I shall give it another try starting tomorrow morning.


Felt good ... felt strong and then gave in at about 1300. No joy today.

----------


## FatOne

With the help of the tablets I've ben giving up slowly. Was a 25 cig pkt a day habit, last week took me 7 days to smoke a pkt. Wife comes home today so haven't had one for 3 days. Still have some cravings, but not too bad.

----------


## Boon Mee

Never really took up the habit.  

Smoking those _Way-Out Woodbines_ was enough for me!  :Very Happy:

----------


## KEVIN2008

*The Bible was a consolation to a fellow alone in the old cell. The lovely thin paper with a bit of matress stuffing in it, if you could get a match, was as good a smoke as I ever tasted.

Brendan Behan*  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

I've tried and failed a few times.

Been on the dreaded affliction since I was 24, still at it 20 years later.

For me it's a stress releaver that's mine and only mine.

I enjoy the odd menthol low strength cig (5 times a day) when needed.

i'd like to give up but I enjoy it.

Yes I think of my family etc but I keep an active life and my grandmother lived to be 86 and smoked 40 woodbine a day.

I reckon the governmen's just need to ban tobacco sales outright-problem solved.

If it was not there then I wouldn't do it.

My take on it and congratulations to everyone on here who has kicked this terrible afflication.

CCC

----------


## FatOne

The Govt will never ban a really good revenue raiser! The hospital system would collapse without cig taxes!!!

----------


## KEVIN2008



----------


## ENT

> There was a long running thread about smoking many moons ago here on TD. Was searching for it a few weeks back but no joy.


Anal Andy and Latindancer didn't approve so made sure it got binned.

----------


## somtamslap

Down to one a day.

I have it in the evening. I nearly fucking fall over from the nicotine hit.

My eventual goal is one or two a week.

----------


## Mr Earl

I started smoking fairly young(14), and was hardcore (1-2 packs a day) for nearly 20 twenty years, Camels, Lucky's, Chesterfield, Pall Mall, Gitanes, Gauloises, Drum.
I loved the whole ritual of smoking.
 It took many tries to quit, and then I had cravings for five years, until a trip to Paris where I was on the verge of picking up again every waking moment. After that trip the cravings disappeared.

Very tough addiction to kick ime.

To those trying to quit; hang in there, it's tough, it's possible, and doable.

I've been a non smoker nearly 30 years now. :bananaman: 

Except for the occasional  :439:

----------


## ENT

> Down to one a day.
> 
> I have it in the evening. I nearly fucking fall over from the nicotine hit.
> 
> My eventual goal is one or two a week.


If you've got it down to one or two a day, you'll feel the hit alright!

The trick is to get past that point.
One a week or every few days will always be a carrot to reach out for.                     

It'd be better to get over the nicotine addiction, which you can in two days, by which time the physical addiction to nicotine is_ over_, all you have left then is the psychological* dependency* on the habit _not_an addiction to the drug nicotine.

Only you, not a deadline, will say to yourself, "_Now_!" and you'll take that leap and quit the smokes.

At _that_ point you'll probably want/need re-enforcement in your mission to quit tobacco, so snack on fruits and nuts, drink plenty of water, find something to do with your hands (not self flagellation  :Smile: ), use a quit smoking remedy, anything to *take your mind off the horrible habit.* 

I used _lobelia_ with a 100% positive result.
Now, more than three years down the road, I still don't smoke, though I do confess to having slipped up at parties or BBQs as the spliffs go 'round and the good brews are supped.

Here's the old thread on quitting and the use of_ lobelia_ along with all the abuse _that_ engendered from the prime ars*holes of TD, as you'll read.

https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...-i-have-2.html (1st time over a decade I have gone 24 hours without a cigarette)

Page 1,
 28-01-2013, 02:21 PM	  #24 (permalink)
ENT

I finally gave up tobacco for good on 23rd Dec 2012.

I got onto the plant lobelia. I chewed a leaf (2 sq cm) any time I felt the urge to smoke.
The urge went in a minute of that, didn't even think about a smoke for hours at a time

I did this for about 3 days until the main urge time passed then ate a piece of leaf only occasionally or made a lobelia tea to sip once a day or so.

No, I don't have a lobelia habit as a result, I use less by the day as the urge to smoke lessens.

_Lobelia_ (active ingredient is _lobeline_) is used to stop smoking, ease asthma and bronchitis or any coughing by expanding the airways in the lung instantly, allowing you to cough out all the crap and suck in more oxygen.

It also increases blood circulation and has been found to kill cancer cells in vitreo. 

It has a calming effect, elevates mood and sharpens the thinking processes, much as tobacco does for alzheimers.

_Lobelia_ acts on the dopamine receptors. It acts to reduce the tolerance for tobacco, alcohol, amphetamines, cocaine and opiates as well as marijuana.

_Lobeline_ is effective in any kind of drug withdrawal, it deals to the dopamine receptors.
The effect is a lessening of craving until all craving is gone.
No more addictions.

I use_ lobelia erinus_ to chew and_ l.inflata_ for tea. 


_Lobelia erinus_ 

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...zEdDHu_JeIwJZn


_Lobelia inflata_ 

Native Americans used _lobelia_ to treat respiratory and muscle disorders, and as a purgative. The species used most commonly in modern herbalism is _Lobelia inflata_ (Indian tobacco).[13] However, there are adverse effects that limit the use of _lobelia._[14]
_Lobelia_ has been used as "asthmador" in Appalachian folk medicine[15]
_Lobelia_ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are several hundred species around the world.
It was used in anti-smoking patches until Big Pharma claimed that it didn't work and tried to get _lobelia_ banned by FDA as a poisonous plant. 
_Lobelia_ worked so well that nicotine and other drugs were not needed in the patches, so profits dropped.

There are so many species around the world that it's impossible to eradicate the plant.

The variety that's available in and around Asia, Thailand, China and North India is_ L. Chinensis._



_Lobelia chinensis_ 

Grows around Southern China, Assam, N, Burma and N Thailand.

Available dried in CM at the Chinese herb store at the end of Chiang Moi Rd, near Warorot market

The Thai/Chinese name for it there is;_ banbian liang_

In simplified Chinese it's;

半边莲
Bànbiān lián

----------


## Neverna

> _Lobelia chinensis_ 
> 
> Thai name for it is;
> 
> พันธุ์ไม้ชนิดหนึ่ง
> Phạnṭhu̒ mị̂ chnid h̄nụ̀ng


^ That's an error, ENT. All that says is "one variety of plant". It doesn't mention lobelia.  :Smile: 


According the the website below, the name in Thai is - พระจันทร์ครึ่งซีก

http://www.qsbg.org/database/botanic...otanic_id=2276

----------


## rickschoppers

Never smoked regularly, but tried it a few times when growing up and I think my lungs appreciate that fact.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> _Lobelia chinensis_ 
> 
> Thai name for it is;
> 
> พันธุ์ไม้ชนิดหนึ่ง
> Phạnṭhu̒ mị̂ chnid h̄nụ̀ng
> ...


Your offering of พระจันทร์ครึ่งซีก meaning lobelia translates to "half moon".... :Smile: 

Mine referred to vegetables including an artichoke, a little closer.

----------


## ENT

> Never smoked regularly, but tried it a few times when growing up and I think my lungs appreciate that fact.


I'll bet.
The biggest killer in cities has to be diesel fumes, I often wear a mask in CM, and try to stay out of the city and away from main roads, clean air on the edge of the paddy fields.

It's only when you stop do you realize how bad it was to smoke.

It might take a few goes at it to be able to finally quit completely and_ never_ have another sneaky first fag again, but it's do-able.

Don't beat yourself up if you backslide and have a fag, it'll only make it worse, just recognize what you're doing, ask yourself why, and see the reason to stop, then stop again, rinse and repeat.

I used and still use lobelia mixed with sage to ease and clear my lungs and to boost my CO2/O2 exchange rate when nose-breathing city air through a mask, so needing a far smaller volume of air to sustain me.

A tiny pinch of lobelia powder every few hours, when you feel a craving or thought of having a fag, will make you think you've already_ had_ a nicotine hit, so enough, and the urge to have one subsides.

----------


## crocman

Obesity and smoking both have the same cure.

DONT PUT YOUR HAND NEAR YOUR MOUTH!!!

Fucking genius innit.

----------


## Neverna

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


Only on the Google translate scale of silliness.

----------


## birding

I was fortunate that I never liked the smell or taste of smoking so didnt start, now i find it a disgusting habit and do by best to avoid anyone smoking although in spite of my best efforts I occasionally get a lung full of the filth.

It amazes me to see people in a clean mountain or seaside environment deliberately sucking pollution into their own lungs, yes a powerful addiction.

I have lost 5 friends to smoking related illness only one was older than me. I visited him just before he died and he had been sitting in a chair hooked up to an oxygen machine for the previous 3 years, couldnt even lie down or his lungs would flood with fluid. he could manage about 10 steps to the toilet where he would have to sit for half an hour, still attached to his long hose, before he could get back to his chair.

Yes there are those who dont die of it but how many years of your life are you prepared to bet that you will be one of the lucky ones ? More to the point how many years of your childrens lives are you prepared to bet that they wont die of your habit ?

For those who want to give it away, make the decision, take the thing out of your mouth throw it away, be strong and never put another in. Not only will it be good for you but for those around you.

----------


## Neverna

> I have lost 5 friends to smoking related illness only one was older than me. I visited him just before he died and he had been sitting in a chair hooked up to an oxygen machine for the previous 3 years, couldnt even lie down or his lungs would flood with fluid. he could manage about 10 steps to the toilet where he would have to sit for half an hour, still attached to his long hose, before he could get back to his chair.


I knew a woman like that, but she still couldn't stop smoking. Until she died.  

As you say, it's a powerful addiction.

----------


## ENT

> For those who want to give it away, make the decision, take the thing out of your mouth throw it away, be strong and never put another in. Not only will it be good for you but for those around you.


Yup, agreed, as the hand to mouth thing is an old primal habit.

Which is why I suggested to get something to do with your hands to distract you from the hand to mouth aspect of smoking.

If the hand to mouth urge is too strong to ignore, pick up an apple or carrot and start chewing.

I use lobelia or eat something or drink some water.

----------


## Latindancer

Wasn't it Dillinger who also posted about his battle to give up ?

----------


## birding

> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
>  I have lost 5 friends to smoking related illness only one was older than me. I visited him just before he died and he had been sitting in a chair hooked up to an oxygen machine for the previous 3 years, couldnt even lie down or his lungs would flood with fluid. he could manage about 10 steps to the toilet where he would have to sit for half an hour, still attached to his long hose, before he could get back to his chair.
> 
> 
> I knew a woman like that, but she still couldn't stop smoking. Until she died.  
> 
> As you say, it's a powerful addiction.


Another friend, a heavy smoker had a small stroke, his doctor told him if he didnt stop smoking he would have another within a year that would be fatal, he stopped for 2 days then was back into it. The doctor was right he had a massive stroke 8 months later and died.

A thought; I have a friend who stopped and he said to me "You know I can smell again"

Can any of you who have stopped relate to this ?

I doubt smokers can smell themselves if they could it would be a powerful incentive to stop particularly woman smokers. one of the worst smells to me is a woman who has been smoking and drinking and has doused herself in perfume the combination I find sickening.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not only that, but your taste buds start working again and everything tastes great, you tend to put on some weight though. I've been on and of the smokes for ages now but lately it's up to 2 packs a day. Time to make up my mind and get serious about quitting again, it's slowly killing me .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

[QUOTE=birding;3248645][quote=Neverna;3248502]


> I doubt smokers can smell themselves if they could it would be a powerful incentive to stop particularly woman smokers. one of the worst smells to me is a woman who has been smoking and drinking and has doused herself in perfume the combination I find sickening.


 got to agree even though I'm a smoker me self  but that combination of smoke and perfume really is quite dreadful sort of like sniffing a whores handbag? :Smile:

----------


## ENT

[QUOTE=beerlaodrinker;3248669][QUOTE=birding;3248645]


> Originally Posted by birding
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt smokers can smell themselves if they could it would be a powerful incentive to stop particularly woman smokers. one of the worst smells to me is a woman who has been smoking and drinking and has doused herself in perfume the combination I find sickening.
> 
> 
>  got to agree even though I'm a smoker me self  but that combination of smoke and perfume really is quite dreadful sort of like sniffing a whores handbag?


More like the smell of a public urinal mixed with lingering tobacco smoke.

Or an ashtray.

----------


## Latindancer

> ENT
> 
> I finally gave up tobacco for good on 23rd Dec 2012.






> It's only when you stop do you realize how bad it was to smoke.



Yet you still consume it occasionally, and void all the health benefits you gained....re-poisoning ourself after having de-toxified.




> Now, more than three years down the road, I still don't smoke, though I  do confess to having slipped up at parties or BBQs as the spliffs go  'round and the good brews are supped.


Doesn't this strike you as contradictory ?

Oh.....rationalization rules all....

----------


## patsycat

I still smoke, one of the minorities amongst my friends.  Most have started vaping.  Which i think is the same as smoking.

Here in Swissland they sell the vape things but it's against the law for them to have nicotine in them.  Which is ridiculous, because we can be in France in ten minutes to buy nicotine.

When, at home, at my mother's i puff on the throw away e-cigs and go outside to smoke.  Which is good, i get my hit and she's happy i am not rushing out every hour.  And, interesting, one of the e-cigs i bought in Morrisons - the tobacco was made in Switzerland!!  So they sell it abroad but not in their own country!!

I know it's bad for me, been drilled into my head for decades.  But i like it.  And i do get a bit nervous if i don't have a pack within arms length!!

Ex smokers are the worst.  My dad smoked 20-40 a day for 50 years.  When he gave up he suddenly became an ogre!!  Waving his arms around and making false coughing noises when either of his children lit up!!  We still smoke, all of us.

I know all the health risks, but for the moment i seem ok.  It is a pleasure that i enjoy, and i don't have many.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> ENT I finally gave up tobacco for good on 23rd Dec 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF RU on about, and WTF do you know?

Of course I don't fwkn "consume it occasionally" as you insinuated.                                                                                  This thread's about giving up tobacco, something you apparently never had to do, so any comments coming from you are gonna be bullshit and a waste of time ,.. troll.

D'y'wanna tell us all about _your_  problems about your recently acquired smoking and drinking habits you've mentioned on other threads?

Otherwise stop wasting bandwidth and let those who need to post on this thread do so, instead of us all having to put up with your bitchy trolling.

----------


## ENT

> I still smoke, one of the minorities amongst my friends.  Most have started vaping.  Which i think is the same as smoking.
> 
> Here in Swissland they sell the vape things but it's against the law for them to have nicotine in them.  Which is ridiculous, because we can be in France in ten minutes to buy nicotine.


Those e-cigs aren't as bad as standard cigs because you don't get to inhale a load of carbon and other unburnt hydrocarbons continuously as you do with cigarettes. All you inhale is the nicotine vapour, CO, CO2 and NOX. Using an e-cig for vaping hash oil works well, too. Tobacco though stuffs your lungs up as will inhaling any bunt herb ash

The negative effect of nicotine is the way it depletes cellular energy by inhibiting metabolism and slowing down the removal of cellular waste while Vit B and C reserves are depleted.

----------


## Latindancer

> Of course I don't fwkn "consume it occasionally" as you insinuated.


Apparently you do :




> Now, more than three years down the road, I still don't smoke, though I   do confess to having slipped up at parties or BBQs as the spliffs go   'round and the good brews are supped.







> D'y'wanna tell us all about _your_  problems about your recently acquired smoking and drinking habits you've mentioned on other threads?


Perhaps YOU could tell us about them, as I don't believe they exist.

 This is a recent invention by you, to defend yourself by way of irrational attack....a typical ENT manoeuvre.

----------


## ENT

What does the word "spliff" mean to you shit-head?

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> D'y'wanna tell us all about _your_  problems about your recently acquired smoking and drinking habits you've mentioned on other threads?
> 
> 
> Perhaps YOU could tell us about them, as I don't believe they exist.


OK;

 #30 (permalink)
Latindancer
I always think of JJ Cale's wonderful songs, crystal clear nights in the country, *a spliff in the pickup* before heading into town *and a few beers with the boys* before whooping it up with a few gals.
https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...ml#post1961777

#32(permalink)
Latindancer
*Real spliff territory there.* A moonlit night in the same place would be magic, too.
https://teakdoor.com/thailands-travel...ml#post2661861 (4000 Clicks, Thailand, By Motorcycle, Tour 2013 Photographs)

----------


## ENT

*Some comments on lobelia by satisfied users;*

*'I have recently stopped smoking with the aid of Lobelia and found its effects amazing to say the least.
*
I have smoked for 25 years and have tried every quit method you know, more than once, some worked and some didn't, but none have worked quite like Lobelia.

I started taking the tincture 4 days or so prior to my stop date (3 drops x 5 times daily) and today - day 8, I've used the drops once.* I actually feel like I was never a smoker,* perhaps it's the right time for me this time but it certainly has been* far easier than I imagined.* No cravings whatsoever and I really feel that I am thru the worst and its smooth sailing from here ? without any fears!

The herbs are easy to obtain from a naturopath. If you've wanted to quit but fear has held you back* I highly recommend this herb*."
------------

*This wonderful herb can help you quit smoking* . I take 3-10 drops 3 times daily or when I feel the urge to smoke or before I eat a meal. *It works quickly*. There is a slight burning in the back of the throat but *soon after the urge to smoke is gone and if you do smoke it tastes horrible.*This remedy works because lobelia contains the active ingredient* lobeline*, which is almost identical to nicotine and* has similar effects on the nervous system.* A bottle costs around $15.00 in most Canadian health food stores. Try it you might like it.

-------------

First of all I didn't think Lobelia was going to actually work there was too many "to good to be true" reviews on it. But at $5 a bottle and 100 pills in that bottle I couldn't pass up at least giving it a go. When I first started to take it* I was surprised to find that it does reduce cravings* and makes your cigarettes taste a bit funky. Honestly its wasn't so much of a funky taste to me that I would of put out and wasted a cigarette. OH *and it did help me breathe better.* 

-------------
The Best Natural Remedies to Quit Smoking

----------


## Latindancer

I was 19 and 20 at the time, yer honour.


BTW, I always thought that a spliff was a thin joint, but it appears that they are a joint with marijuana and tobacco. In which case, you still smoke tobacco, as your quoted post also implies.

----------


## Dapper

The oil from cannabis coats your lungs in a film. This doesn't allow the water soluble tobacco to enter the lungs walls due to the oil coating.

That's why people that smoke weed and cigarettes have the same cancer rate as non-smokers.

Now this is my own theory, and I expect to win the Nobel Peace Prize once I'm proven right.

----------


## aging one

I quit smoking 19 months ago and have not have one since. But I did take up vaping. Not really that much vaping either. About 1 mil of .06 strength juice daily. Just to keep the edge off. Saved a shit load of money, can taste and smell food, and just generally feel better.

----------


## ENT

> I was 19 and 20 at the time, yer honour.
> 
> 
> BTW, I always thought that a spliff was a thin joint, but it appears that they are a joint with marijuana and tobacco. In which case, you still smoke tobacco, as your quoted post also implies.


I do hear you skippy gubnas mix the herb with tobacco, as do the French and Indians, but it's not a Kiwi habit.

You pretend to know little about 'spliffs' which you've referred to familiarly several times, then  lied saying you never did drink or smoke ,but when your own posts say you're a liar, you try and wriggle out of it with, "I was 19 and 20 at the time.." 

Lies again.

You necked a couple of beers with iceman when you met a few weeks ago, too. 

And had a couple around Xmas a year or so ago.

You're obviously a pathological liar.


I do hear you skippy gubnas mix the herb with tobacco, not a Kiwi habit.

----------


## ENT

> The oil from cannabis coats your lungs in a film. This doesn't allow the water soluble tobacco to enter the lungs walls due to the oil coating.
> 
> That's why people that smoke weed and cigarettes have the same cancer rate as non-smokers.
> 
> Now this is my own theory, and I expect to win the Nobel Peace Prize once I'm proven right.


I've found that those smoking weed mixed with tobacco or those smoking cigs as well as weed, have bad coughs and cough heaps when toking on a joint. 

Vapourizing hash oil or eating the stuff are healthier options.

----------


## ENT

> *I quit smoking 19 months ago* and have not have one since. But I did take up vaping. Not really that much vaping either. About 1 mil of .06 strength juice daily. Just to keep the edge off. Saved a shit load of money, can taste and smell food, and just generally feel better.


Congratulations on the effort!

I thought of buying one of those vapourizers when I first made efforts to quit tobacco, as my daughter in law uses one. But they're expensive, are a customs problem, illegal to use in Cambodia, and a pain in the neck compared to taking a pinch of lobelia if the urge to smoke is annoying me or if I need to relax.

Otherwise, they're a far better option than inhaling unburnt hydrocarbons and cellulose ash and charcoal to clog up the lungs as one does smoking cigs or spliffs/reefers/joints.

----------


## DrB0b

> Most have started vaping. Which i think is the same as smoking.


It isn't. Other than the glaringly obvious fact that no tobacco is involved vaping doesn't stink. Most tobacco smokers have no idea how badly they smell, the smell is truly repulsive and the reek lasts and lasts.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> _Lobelia chinensis_ 
> 
> Thai name for it is;
> 
> พันธุ์ไม้ชนิดหนึ่ง
> Phạnṭhu̒ mị̂ chnid h̄nụ̀ng
> ...



Suddenly Ent's post becomes



> Lobelia chinensis 
> 
> Grows around Southern China, Assam, N, Burma and N Thailand.
> Last edited by ENT : 13-04-2016 at 07:34 AM.


Oh dear. Classic Ent. Tries to appear knowledgeable, cuts and pastes the bit that says "Click here for next page". Gets called on it so he edits his own post to remove the evidence!   :smiley laughing:

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...



Another one of your _ad hominem_ misquotes, liar.

I edited my post to delete the mis-translation of _lobelia chinensis,_ as pointed out by Neverna.

Nothing else.                                                                                                                                                                                 

"Click here for next page" was not in my post either, maggot.

You might notice that Neverna's attempt at google translate was also a fail.

----------


## Latindancer

> Otherwise, they're a far better option than inhaling unburnt hydrocarbons and cellulose ash and charcoal to clog up the lungs as one does smoking cigs or spliffs/reefers/joints.


E-cigarettes are no safer than smoking tobacco, scientists warn


10 Facts That Everyone Gets Wrong About Vaping


Doctors caution users of e-cigarettes, say vaping is worse than smoking the real thing - KJRH.com

----------


## aging one

Now shall I post up why vaping is less dangerous than tobacco smoking? LD have you ever tried vaping?

----------


## Latindancer

No...I gave up tobacco in 1976....but I remember it was rather difficult.

My father died years ago, after having been a smoker for 40 years. He rationalized smoking till the day he died of it (heart attack, caused by clogged arteries. Apparently cholesterol builds up twice as fast in smokers as in non-smokers).

I posted the links above because I have seen quite a few similar.

One of the issues appears to be that there are compounds in the liquid which do not appear in cigarette smoke.

I think it's appropriate to have a debate on this thread about whether vaping is better, the same, or worse.....as long as ENT doesn't get too shitty.

----------


## ENT

> No...I gave up tobacco in 1976....but I remember it was rather difficult.


At the ripe old age of 20?

Was that after you'd become an expert in karate and as you claimed, even _before_ Bruce Lee became famous?

Must have really fwkd up yer training, eh?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Latindancer

Never said I was an expert....and just that I'd happened to do it before he became _world_ famous (which was in 1973).

----------


## ENT

When you were 17 yoa.

----------


## Latindancer

18. So what ? You know nothing of when I started training, or which systems I learnt.

Go take some lobelia....you seem to be slightly manic.

----------


## ENT

> *18*. So what ? You know nothing of when I started training, or which systems I learnt.


Yr post# 66                                                                                                                 "Never said I was an expert....and just that I'd happened to do it before he became world famous (which was in 1973)"

So you trained_ before Lee became famous in 1973_, which makes
you 16 < 17 yoa at the time,* not 18 yoa*, as you now claim.

You can't even keep your 'facts' straight as you lie.

I suppose then, that you smoked your way through all that training, (was it 2 weeks or two years or more?) and beyond until 20 yoa.

So, in fact, you became an inveterate heavy smoker by the time you were 20 yoa and wisely decided then to quit the dreaded weed.

Is that so?

----------


## Latindancer

You really do split hairs, don't you  ?

It all depends on which part of the year I was born in ?

Get a life, idiot.

----------


## ENT

> You really do split hairs, don't you  ?
> 
> It all depends on which part of the year I was born in ?
> 
> Get a life, idiot.


Sprung!   :Smile: 


Stop moving the goal posts, you're forgetting where you put them, and what your last lies were, so you end up contradicting yourself, which is normal for pathological liars, it's compulsive.

Just stop lying and pretending you're knowledgeable in things you have no measureable experience in, as anyone with even half a brain can see through your pretenses.

*Lobelia* can't help you with your bad habit, * LSD* may.


Talking of which,* LSD* is another useful drug used in addiction therapy.

Hard drug users as well as alcoholics have been able to give up their habits  after going on a course of the drug, along with counselling, of course




*Vitamin B3 (Nicotinic Acid)* in large enough doses of aprox 3gm/day has been found to reduce cravings for nicotine.

Don't underestimate the health benefits of *Vit B3*, as current research on its effects indicate that it could be the life giving drug of the future, as it has been found that* Nicotinic Acid Riboside* more than doubled the lifespan of flatworms and mice.

Not only that, but age related diseases in mice diminished to the point that mice of the equivalent age of 60 yoa in humans started leaping around and behaving like juveniles, and cancers, arteriosclerosis, and diabetes symptoms in these mice also diminished, as their telomeres also repaired.

Bloody brilliant!

----------


## Latindancer

> Just stop lying and pretending you're knowledgeable in things you have no measureable experience in, as anyone with even half a brain can see through your pretenses.


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing: 

ENT....the great projector.

----------


## ENT

^  :dont feed the troll:

----------


## Latindancer

I love the juxtaposition of these two sections ......you really are twisted.




> Just stop lying and pretending you're knowledgeable in things you have no measureable experience in, as anyone with even half a brain can see through your pretenses.







> *Vitamin B3 (Nicotinic Acid)* in large enough doses of aprox 3gm/day has been found to reduce cravings for nicotine.
> 
> Don't underestimate the health benefits of *Vit B3*, as current research on its effects indicate that it could be the life giving drug of the future, as it has been found that* Nicotinic Acid Riboside* more than doubled the lifespan of flatworms and mice.
> 
> Not only that, but age related diseases in mice diminished to the point  that mice of the equivalent age of 60 yoa in humans started leaping  around and behaving like juveniles, and cancers, arteriosclerosis, and  diabetes symptoms in these mice also diminished, as their telomeres also  repaired.
> 
> Bloody brilliant!

----------


## ENT

You're blind as well as stupid. Read it again.

----------


## thaimeme

I was once addicted to tobacco until I found the light.
Now I'm dependent and addicted to the light.

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, they're a far better option than inhaling unburnt hydrocarbons and cellulose ash and charcoal to clog up the lungs as one does smoking cigs or spliffs/reefers/joints.
> 
> 
> E-cigarettes are no safer than smoking tobacco, scientists warn
> 
> ...




*Persisting  Long Term Benefits of Smoking Abstinence and Reduction in Asthmatic  Smokers Who Have Switched to Electronic Cigarettes*

     		 				 				 									Published on February 23, 2016


*Abstract:* _Background._Improvements in asthma outcomes have  been recently reported in asthmatic smokers who have substantially  reduced their tobacco consumption by switching to ECs. Confirmation of  these preliminary findings is necessary to reassure patients, healthcare  professionals and policy makers. Here, we present findings from long  term prospective assessment of objective and subjective asthma outcomes  as well as safety and tolerability in this group of EC users with  asthma. _Methods_. We prospectively re-evaluated respiratory  symptoms, lung function, airway hyperresponsiveness, asthma control,  asthma exacerbations and tobacco consumption in adult daily ECs users  with asthma who were previously studied in a retrospective study.  Measurements recorded at baseline prior to switching were compared with  those at the follow-up visits at 6, 12, and 24 months. _Results._ Eighteen  ECs users with mild to moderate asthma were followed up prospectively.  Complete data was obtained from sixteen EC users and two relapsers.  Significant and stable improvements in respiratory symptoms, lung  function, AHR, ACQ, and tobacco consumption were observed in the 16 ECs  users with asthma, but no significant changes in exacerbation rates were  reported. Similar findings were found in the dual users. _Conclusion_.  This prospective study confirms that EC use ameliorates objective and  subjective asthma outcomes and shows that these beneficial effects may  persist in the long term. EC use can reverse harm from tobacco smoking  in asthma patients who smoke. The evidence-based notion that  substitution of conventional cigarettes with EC is unlikely to raise  significant respiratory concerns, can improve counseling between  physicians and their asthmatic patients who are using or intend to use  ECs.


Study: Long Term Benefits of Smoking Abstinence and Reduction in Asthmat | ECIGSSA - Ecig Vape Forum South Africa






There's a whole lot more that shows the advantages of vaping vs smoking, and the efectiveness of vaping to replace smoking. Lots.

But smoking rakes in $$$, not only for Big Tobacco but also for governments. So a lot of crappy 'studies' were pushed to discredit it in order to protect vested interests. Most of these 'studies' have been shown to be extremely poorly executed resulting in rubbish conclusions. Too much to discuss here.

----------


## thailazer

Smoking kills about 1  out of 3 smokers before the age of 65.   My dad was a two pack a day guy, died at 51.  My sister was a lighter smoker, cancer at 57 and passed away.  Both of my wife's parents died before 60 from lung cancer from smoking.  Ex wife's dad died of lung cancer at 64.   Lung cancer  from smoking has touched my life way too many times.

----------


## ENT

I agree with the findings mentioned in the above article, FlyFree.

Vaping's a far better option for any kind of substance.

However, one of the little joys of giving up smoking is the end of the routine, "Where's my smokes, lighter?" etc, before exiting the house. 

That funny little security routine and the pocket that went with it, all part of a security blanket a smoker carries around with him/her.

I used to smoke a pipe, so there were always three items I'd have to locate and nurse around all day, the pipe, the tin of tobacco and the lighter, and feel insecure without them.

I remember the first day I stepped out of the house and deliberately went for a day out without taking my smokes with me.

That was surreal! I ended confronting a self I was only half aware of before, as 'he' was always masked and pacified by tobacco.

It became a challenge then to see how long I could go without reaching for my pipe, or any smokes for that matter, until I decided to not have my customary pipe and coffee in the morning, but to abstain, just for that one day.

So I took a piece of lobelia leaf every time I craved for a smoke, then a day passed without much stress.

The next day was the real challenge, then by day three I was over the physical addiction for the first time in my life.

It was like stepping onto the moon, for me.

I grinned from ear to ear.   :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

How long have you been on lobelia leaf? Or did you stop that too?

----------


## ENT

> Smoking kills about 1  out of 3 smokers before the age of 65.   My dad was a two pack a day guy, died at 51.  My sister was a lighter smoker, cancer at 57 and passed away.  Both of my wife's parents died before 60 from lung cancer from smoking.  Ex wife's dad died of lung cancer at 64.   Lung cancer  from smoking has touched my life way too many times.


Heavy stuff.
There's some evidence to suggest that cancers cluster in families.

I'm inclined to think that some lineages/families will have a higher propensity to develop cancer than others, and that those who have a genetically robust constitution may be more likely to shrug off cancer than others.

In my own family, cancer played a minor role only, prostrate cancer, all the victims recovered, and all those lived in the same district in North Wales.

Nuclear contamination was suspected to be the reason behind the clustering of cases there, all non-smokers.

Others in my family were confirmed smokers, living cheerfully well into their 80s and 90s.

I think tobacco smoking exacerbates pre-existing conditions such as asthma, and compounds problems arising from excessive dust, industrial fumes, diesel exhaust and smoke from burnoffs.

It's a hell of a heavy mix of toxins folk are inhaling in industrialized and urban areas these days, and they're far more likely to kill you off than tobacco smoke, IMO.

----------


## ENT

> How long have you been on lobelia leaf? Or did you stop that too?


Stupid questions.

As I've previously said, I used it to quit smoking, as described. Lobelia is non-addictive.

Once an established non-smoker, the occasional pinch of dried lobelia will stem any future urge to smoke, almost instantly. 

It's also useful for asthmatics, as lobelia dilates the bronchioles and the capillaries surrounding the alveoli, allowing an enhanced O2/CO2 exchange rate in the lungs.

Any time the lungs need clearing, as when suffering infections or when breathing dust/smoke filled air, the resulting build up of debris in the lung trapped in mucus can be successfully shifted and expectorated by chewing a little lobelia or drinking lobelia tea.

Adding sage (salvia) to the remedy also acts as an expectorant, loosening up the clogged phlegm so boosting lobelia's efficacy.

----------


## Neverna

How long did you use it to quit smoking? A few months? A few years?

----------


## ENT

Daily, for less than 6 or 7 weeks, tapering off gradually as the urge to smoke tobacco diminished.

----------


## Neverna

Well done for quitting smoking.

----------


## ENT

Cheers. It's worth it.   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Lobelia inflata is an herb that is used to treat asthma, allergies, whooping cough, congestion, and bronchitis. In the past, it was also useful for tobacco withdrawal as an herbal remedy to quit smoking. It is found in the southeastern part of Canada from Nova Scotia to Southeast Ontario and British Columbia. It is also present in the eastern half of the United States (excluding the state of Florida).

Lobelia is a fragile flower described as light bluish to violet in color with a touch of yellow that can grow to a height of about three feet. It is a very popular garden plant that also has pale green or yellowish leaves. It is categorized as an annual or biennial plant meaning that it reseeds every year or two. The stem is smooth towards the top and hairy and rough towards its bottom. The flowers are asymmetrical and bisexual. The main parts used of the Lobelia plant are the flowering parts and the seeds. The seeds are the most potent because they contain lobeline, a piperidine alkaloid.

Named after Matthias de Lobel, a 17th century botanist, Lobelia is known as Indian Tobacco because it contains lobeline. Lobeline is believed to have a chemical make up similar to nicotine and was therefore used as an alternative to tobacco. In the 19th century, Lobelia was also used as a medicinal herb to induce vomiting, thus removing harmful poisons from the body.

The name Indian Tobacco was assigned because the Aboriginal people smoked dried leaves of the plant. Historically, the Aboriginal people were very creative and efficient in using the Lobelia plant for medicinal purposes. The Iroquois used the root to treat leg sores, venereal diseases and ulcers. The Cherokees used a poultice of the root for body aches. They also used the plant for boils, sores, bites and stings. Considered a plant to cure asthma, phthisic (lung disease), croup and a sore throat, it was also used to discourage the presence of gnats. The Crows made use of it in religious ceremonies.

Dosage

Lobelia is considered to be a toxic herb because of its lobeline affiliation. It is important to begin with lower dosages and increase the dosage over a period of time.It is also imperative that you never surpass a dosage of 20 mg per day. If you consume a dosage higher than 500 mg, it could be fatal. Lobelia can be taken in a few different forms. It can be given as a vinegar tincture or a regular tincture, as a fluid extract, or as a dried herb for teas or in capsules. It is preferred that the dried herb be mixed in eight ounces of water with other herbs but not necessarily recommended as the best way of consuming it due to its pungent taste.

Latin Name

Lobelia inflata

Common Names

Lobelia, pukeweek, Indian Tobacco, gagroot, asthma weed, vomitwort, rapuntium inflatum, bladderpod

Indicated for

bronchitis, whooping cough, congestion, asthma, tobacco withdrawal, allergies, colds, soother for inflamed conditions, pain reliever in elevated amounts and as a sedative.

Properties

expectorant, emetic, anti-asthmatic, stimulant antispasmodic, diaphoretic, diuretic, nervine.

Cheers for the heads up.

Anyone know where i can purchase this in the UK?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some positive reviews on this, gonna give it a go :Smile: 

Nature's Way, Lobelia Herb, 425 mg, 100 Capsules - iHerb.com

----------


## blue

> Lobelia inflata is an herb that is used to treat asthma,


Maybe i'll give it a go too
that Ventolin (salbutamol) spray I use seems to be addictive, if that's the right term,  ie  the body lazily seems gives up trying to stop the asthma itself and just waits for you to use the spray. A bit like those people always putting Vaseline on their Cracked lips - they will be doing it forever .

I know because I've often run out of the inhaler and after 2 days of gasping  the attacks stop altogether, while the spay needs to be taken every few hours and then only last a few hours .. 

Trouble is i have about 12 of the fuckers and too weak to go cold turkey at the moment , Taking something else  might be a good bridge.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cardio helps the asthma also.

Use your lung capacity or lose it, same as any muscle.

Especially once you hit 40.

----------


## DrB0b

> Use your lung capacity or lose it, same as any muscle


Lungs aren't muscles.

----------


## DrB0b

> In my own family, cancer played a minor role only, prostrate cancer, all the victims recovered, and all those lived in the same district in North Wales.


Trawsfynydd? Doesn't surprise me.  Cancer clusters all over the UK,  lots in common but never investigated.  I have nothing against nuclear power in theory but Britain's obsolete, dangerous,  and ancient stations,  kept only for propaganda reasons and about as cutting edge (and mostly of the same generation)  as Sputnik are abominations.

----------


## ENT

> Cardio helps the asthma also.
> 
> Use your lung capacity or lose it, same as any muscle.
> 
> Especially once you hit 40.


Daily exercises are essential for optimal health.                                                      A couple of half hour brisk walks a day along with push ups and resistance bands, a few reps at a time, as often as you like will do the trick.

Cardio works well, any continuous physical exercise involving the whole body gets the circulation peaking and O2/CO2 exchange rate optimized.

Try also to practice* nose breathing,* ie. keep your mouth shut while inhaling and exhaling through the nose.
Breath using your belly muscles and diaphragm, small volumes of air only, as we usually hyperventilate, taking in copious amounts of air, a total waste of oxygen.

*Breath in 4 seconds, hold 4 seconds, out 4 seconds
*
When nose breathing, nitric oxide is produced in the mouth and gullet, necessary for healthy cardiac function.

Plenty on the web about it, 

"....because mouth breathing bypasses important stages in the breathing process, this way of breathing leads to many health problems not the least of which may include snoring and sleep apnea. * Mouth breathing such as with pursed lips breathing is for emergencies*

Nose breathing T2R38 gene that stimulates the nose's bitter receptors that react to chemicals that bacteria use to communicate. They stimulate nitric oxide that kills bacteria. Simple taste tests may eventually predict recurrent infection potential. Scientific American Sept 2014 Page 28

"Nasal breathing  (as opposed to mouth breathing)  increases circulation, blood oxygen and carbon dioxide levels, slows the breathing rate and improves overall lung volumes " Swift, Campbell, McKown  1988 Oronasal obstruction, lung volumes, and arterial oxygenation. Lancet 1, 73-75

"The internal nose not only provides around 90% of he respiratory system air-conditioning requirement but also recovers around 33% of exhaled heat and moisture. Elad, Wolf, Keck 2008 Air-conditioning in the human nasal cavity. Respiratory Physioolgy and Neurobiology 163. 121-127

"The nasal cycle, which is part of an overall body cycle, is controlled by the hypothalamus. Sympathetic dominance on one side causes nasal vasoconstriction of the ipsilateral turbinate, while parasympathetic dominance on the other causes nasal vasoconstriction of the contralateral turbinate. Increased airflow through the right nostrii is correlated to increased left brain activity and enhanced verbal performance, where as increased airflow through the left nostril is associated with increased right brain activity and enhanced spatial performance." 
Shannahoff-Kalsa, 1993 The ultradian rhythm of alternating cerebral hemispheric activity. International journal of Neuroscience  70, 285-298'

*Benefits*.
Waking up feeling rested
Reducing shortness of breath symptoms
Strengthening the immune system
Reducing high blood pressure
Reducing cardiovascular risk
Reduces anxiety and depression
Improving regulation of blood sugar levels
Preventing neurological and circulatory issues linked to disease
Helping with weight loss and improved digestion
Improving recovery following exercise or exertion
Improving concentration and memory
Reducing attention deficit and hyperactivity
Relieving headaches, migraine, back pain, sciatica, neuralgia

Nose Breathing Has Many Benefits Over Mouth Respiration

Using lobelia enhances that process also.

----------


## Conche

I have been smoking since age 17 for 30 years now ......... spent / wasted absolute fortunes on trying in vain to give it up ...... failed every time 

I have come to the conclusion what will be will be now .......however I have cut down a hell of a lot .....just had 5 today ..... mabe 15 tommorow if I am at a loose end with nothing to do 

Never tried vaping that smell really puts me off more than ciggy smoke

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> In my own family, cancer played a minor role only, prostrate cancer, all the victims recovered, and all those lived in the same district in North Wales.
> 
> 
> Trawsfynydd? Doesn't surprise me.  Cancer clusters all over the UK,  lots in common but never investigated.  I have nothing against nuclear power in theory but Britain's obsolete, dangerous,  and ancient stations,  kept only for propaganda reasons and about as cutting edge (and mostly of the same generation)  as Sputnik are abominations.


North of there, Caernarfon Gwynedd, and Menai Sts.
Caesium 137 in the sea water gets driven inland mixes with dust and inhaled.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


Trawsfynydd was in Gwynedd.  Closed now.  I'm proud to say I took part in getting it shut down,  Wylfa too.   Must be nearly 30 years ago now. Three months for criminal damage to Trawsfynydd,  very effective criminal damage,  well worth it   :Very Happy:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Originally Posted by Chittychangchang
> 
> Use your lung capacity or lose it, same as any muscle
> 
> 
> Lungs aren't muscles.



O.K "Organ", Same principle though
 :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> Some positive reviews on this, gonna give it a go
> 
> Nature's Way, Lobelia Herb, 425 mg, 100 Capsules - iHerb.com


Do that pal, you won't regret it.

The taste isn't all that bad,

A tea made of 1/3rd each ofdfried lobelia, sage and mint, (1 tspn) in a mug of hot water with a touch of lemon and honey to taste is an excellent way to start the day when quitting tobacco.

As an evening tonic drink it also works well, very relaxing.

Coupled with nose breathing, you'll snore less, or not at all and sleep _so_ well.

It amplifies the effects of alcohol and other stimulants including ganja and nicotine, so's you end up drinking half of your customary volume of beer etc and with nicotine it can make a nicotine rush too much to want to repeat.

The way it works by fastening onto the dopamine receptors fools your body into thinking that you've already taken your drug of choice, be it nicotine, amphetamines, ganja, alcohol etc, but without feeling 'out of it' or woozy, dis-orientated etc.

----------


## ENT

> Trawsfynydd was in Gwynedd.  Closed now.  I'm proud to say I took part in getting it shut down,  Wylfa too.   Must be nearly 30 years ago now. Three months for criminal damage to Trawsfynydd,  very effective criminal damage,  well worth it


A great co-incidence, as I too was involved with the N. Wales Gwynedd council in swinging the vote for the end of Wylfa in 1991 and shifting the focus over to renewable energy.

I protested and got active on the nuclear waste rail link from Trawsfynydd to Bangor, didn't get caught.

Wylfa B is the next to be dealt with,_ before_ it starts.

Cheers. :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> I have been smoking since age 17 for 30 years now ......... spent / wasted absolute fortunes on trying in vain to give it up ...... failed every time 
> 
> I have come to the conclusion what will be will be now .......however I have cut down a hell of a lot .....just had 5 today ..... mabe 15 tommorow if I am at a loose end with nothing to do 
> 
> Never tried vaping that smell really puts me off more than ciggy smoke


The big trick in giving up smoking is to first reduce your daily consumption of tobacco/nicotine.

Start by reducing 20 down to 10 cigs a day within a week, it's do-able, note when you want a smoke and what the triggers are and deal to them,..think about it, find ways of removing the triggers.

Further reduce your smokes to 5 a day for a week or so, then cut down gradually to two a day before taking the leap (which will make you grin when you realize how easy it was).   :Smile: 

If you're vaping, then you'll probably feel OK with that, but you're still going to lose ATP cell energy and keep feeling tired as the nicotine works on you.

It's not a good idea to vap or smoke while taking lobelia.

Whatever you do in quitting smoking, don't stress on it.

As an added bonus, Lobelia helps reduce the stress.

If you backslide in your efforts, don't punish yourself, it's only human to slip up occasionally.

Just take a sip of lobelia tea, or a couple of drops of tincture or chew some, the nagging thought of a smoke will almost immediately disappear.

Good luck in your efforts, as a little will power goes a long way.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> find ways of removing the triggers.


The wife won't be happy about that :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> It amplifies the effects of alcohol and other stimulants including ganja and nicotine, so's you end up drinking half of your customary volume of beer etc and with nicotine it can make a nicotine rush too much to want to repeat.
> 
> The way it works by fastening onto the dopamine receptors fools your body into thinking that you've already taken your drug of choice, be it nicotine, amphetamines, ganja, alcohol etc, but without feeling 'out of it' or woozy, dis-orientated etc.


I'm sold, order going in now.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Chittychangchang
> 
> Lobelia inflata is an herb that is used to treat asthma,
> 
> 
> Maybe i'll give it a go too
> that Ventolin (salbutamol) spray I use seems to be addictive, if that's the right term,  ie  the body lazily seems gives up trying to stop the asthma itself and just waits for you to use the spray. A bit like those people always putting Vaseline on their Cracked lips - they will be doing it forever .
> 
> I know because I've often run out of the inhaler and after 2 days of gasping  the attacks stop altogether, while the spay needs to be taken every few hours and then only last a few hours .. 
> ...


Lobelia works well for asthma, it can work in conjunction with the inhalers as they both dilate the airways, but caution as lobelia enhances the effects of other drugs.

Asthma may have more to do with calcium sensing receptors in the throat and lungs, so magnesium _may_ aid you there.

Cardiff Uni research on asthma has come up with some answers, there's a high rate of asthma in S.Wales, Carmarthenshire in particular.


*Scientists discover asthma's potential root cause and a novel treatment*

Cardiff scientists have for the first time identified the potential root cause of asthma and an existing drug that offers a new treatment.

Published today in Science Translational Medicine journal, University researchers, working in collaboration with scientists at King's College London and the Mayo Clinic (USA), describe the previously unproven role of the calcium sensing receptor (CaSR) in causing asthma, a disease which affects 300 million people worldwide. 

The team used mouse models of asthma and human airway tissue from asthmatic and non-asthmatic people to reach their findings.

Crucially, the paper highlights the effectiveness of a class of drugs known as calcilytics in manipulating CaSR to reverse all symptoms associated with the condition. These symptoms include airway narrowing, airway twitchiness and inflammation - all of which contribute to increased breathing difficulty.

"Our findings are incredibly exciting," said the principal investigator, Professor Daniela Riccardi, from the School of Biosciences. "For the first time we have found a link airways inflammation, which can be caused by environmental triggers - such as allergens, cigarette smoke and car fumes  and airways twitchiness in allergic asthma.

Researchers? ?hugely exciting? asthma discovery - News - Cardiff University

----------


## ENT

> I'm sold, order going in now.


Stick to it mate, you won't regret it.

Also please read up on it as much as you can.

There are loads of scholarly papers published on lobelia research, the Chinese and Germans have been particularly keen on finding out more about this most excellent herb. 

You can't easily OD on the stuff, as in high enough doses it'll just make you puke, and what a puke, a real purge! Almost pure phlegm that's accumulated in your stomach! Yow! a pint of it at least!!

Hence the name pukeweed.

The dose you'll be taking will be 1/20th of the amount necessary for an OD, so don't worry.

----------


## patsycat

> Originally Posted by patsycat
> 
>  Most have started vaping. Which i think is the same as smoking.
> 
> 
> It isn't. Other than the glaringly obvious fact that no tobacco is involved vaping doesn't stink. Most tobacco smokers have no idea how badly they smell, the smell is truly repulsive and the reek lasts and lasts.


I'm sorry, you can get the little bottles full of nicotine too to put in your snazzy little vaping machine.

I have actually spoken with my non smoker friends about how i smell, most of them say i don't smell of smoke.  Perhaps i clean my clothes and myself more than others.

And why should i?  I am a cigarette smoker.  I don't blow it into faces of children, or old people.  I am respectful of non smokers etc, etc.

Next week i am back on the e cigs at my mums, with the ocassional real one outside.

And Summer is around the corner in Europe.  I and my friends shall be able to sit on a terrrace in the sun and drink and be merry and smoke.  And say bugger to the ex and non smokers.  Because we have rights too.

----------


## aging one

> I'm sorry, you can get the little bottles full of nicotine too to put in your snazzy little vaping machine.


Usually you are spot on, but off the rails now. You dont put a bottle in the machine.. You dont smoke pure nicotine.. There is no smell as nicotine is odorless.. You can choose the amount of nicotine you want from 0mg-18mg.  One more time there is no smell because no tobacco burns.  I am smelling cappuccino as I have an early morning coffee.

----------

